# toxonics naildriver



## Aparsley88 (Jan 15, 2009)

im thinking about getting a toxonics naildriver any opinions on this sight????


----------



## tom_faber (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

The Naildriver is what our family uses for target sights. They are EXTREMELY durable. Positive lock down and computer generated sight tapes work well without any issues.


----------

